# The artwork of David A. Hardy



## Serin (Feb 1, 2007)

A little while ago I bought the book Hardyware by David A Hardy. It is full of phenomenal sci-fi and astronomical artwork.  There are stunning vistas of moon/planetscapes and other sci-fi scenes, as well as cover art for some novels and concept art for some films.
Anyone else know of his work?


----------



## Talysia (Feb 2, 2007)

I've seen this book.  In terms of science fiction, his artwork is top-notch.  I'd love to be able to paint like that.


----------



## Roy1 (May 9, 2007)

David is a very well known SF and astronomical artist. He is a regular at UK SF conventions and usually has exhibits in the art show. A very approachable chap if you ever attend a convention.

He does lots of magazine covers and book covers plus illustrations for the likes of Patrick Moore. 

Images - Science Fiction & Unusual Imagery and many other pages on the site.


----------



## HardScienceFan (May 9, 2007)

Serin said:


> A little while ago I bought the book Hardyware by David A Hardy. It is full of phenomenal sci-fi and astronomical artwork. There are stunning vistas of moon/planetscapes and other sci-fi scenes, as well as cover art for some novels and concept art for some films.
> Anyone else know of his work?


Serin,you might also want to check out:
Don Dixon
Chesley Bonestell
Don Davis 
Andrei Sokolov
David Egge
Ron Miller 
Jack Coggins 
Syd Mead
James Horvat 
Ludek Pesek
Adolf Schaller
John Schoenherr 
Rick Sternbach


----------



## creativeflow20 (Jun 18, 2009)

just checked his works. great works, very surreal...


----------

